# Weirdest combination of food you've made/seen?



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

as I hunting for mustard to go to my bbq chips, I was wondering if anyone else has weird stuff like that that they like.

As far as my food goes- Spaghetti Tacos (which, yes, I got into when ICarly was a thing) and bbq chips+mustard (where after I ate all the chips, I just eat the mustard by it's self)

As far as what I've seen goes- Mashed Potatoes+bbq sauce, a girl put all of her school food together ate it (the day was mashed potatoes, "chicken",  and peas)

Sorry if anyone else has made this thread/ a similar one


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 24, 2015)

Peanut butter & goldfish sandwiches. Used to make them when I was younger.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Peanut butter & goldfish sandwiches. Used to make them when I was younger.



just thinking of that makes me sick hah

I hate peanut butter vnv


----------



## samsquared (Jan 24, 2015)

Hot sauce and syrup in ramen noodles...
My uncle is gross, dude.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 24, 2015)

We had chicken potato casarol earlier ,-, I was okay a little chewy tho

One tine I was really hungry so I macaroni tacos and they were deliciousness
My dad eats canned peaches and shredded cheese also..


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Hot sauce and syrup in ramen noodles...
> My uncle is gross, dude.



OOOH, my uncle eats that's a lot

My bio-dad would just put mayonnaise on bread and eat it and it made me gag


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 24, 2015)

My mum told me about how her dad's favourite kind of sandwich was peanut butter and onion.
Like, actual peanut butter with bits of red onion.
And I was like "ew", of course.

But one day I was making a peanut butter sandwich on the cutting board that someone had earlier used to cut onions on and they didn't wash it, and some of the onion flavour got on my sandwich. And it didn't taste bad. Somehow red onion goes well with peanut butter???

I haven't actually tried to make a peanut butter and onion sandwich on purpose before. I think I'm afraid I'll like it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 24, 2015)

Hot sauce and crouton.
Pizza crust and soda.
Mustard and Sour Cream and Onion chips.
Ice Cream and Granola bars.

There's a lot more but this is all I can remember.


----------



## r a t (Jan 24, 2015)

When I was young I used to love ketchup sandwiches


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't cook whatsoever. So I always just end up throwing random things together, calling it "Ghetto Gourmet".

Also I really love Sriracha sauce on everything. Especially Ramen.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 24, 2015)

ice cream and fries
ketchup and mayonnaise (from a movie lol)



Heartcore said:


> I can't cook whatsoever. So I always just end up throwing random things together, calling it *"Ghetto Gourmet"*.
> 
> Also I really love Sriracha sauce on everything. Especially Ramen.



lol i love this term


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

Antlers said:


> When I was young I used to love ketchup sandwiches



that sounds really ****ing gross omg.  I hate the smell


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 24, 2015)

I once made this weird concoction, but it wasn't good, it was like mustard, mayonnaise, bbq sauce, pickle juice, maple syrup, brown mustard, ketchup, and more, it was nasty.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 24, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I once made this weird concoction, but it wasn't good, it was like mustard, mayonnaise, bbq sauce, pickle juice, maple syrup, brown mustard, ketchup, and more, it was nasty.



jesus where you trying to make a bomb 

I used to make stuff like that but call it perfume and it give it away at school


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Umm...

"Yogurt Soup", anypony?



Spoiler: #dealwithit



Yes, I'm a brony.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 24, 2015)

A sandwich with tomato, mayonnaise and peanut butter ;_;


----------



## CR33P (Jan 24, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Umm...
> 
> "Yogurt Soup", anypony?
> 
> ...



don't worry, lots of us had _that_ horrible phase in our life.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

My grandma eats fruit and cottage cheese together. x.x And my mom puts sugar all over her spaghetti.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 25, 2015)

Hot sauce on my pizza
Maple syrup on my scrambled eggs and sausage
Ketchup on rice


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 25, 2015)

Antlers said:


> When I was young I used to love ketchup sandwiches



Same ;-; they were so good!


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 25, 2015)

My boyfriend eats mac n cheese with ketchup. 

When I was a kid I tried Vienna Sausages with mustard. It was really gross. I like vienna sausages and mustard, just not together.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Pizza and ranch. Ew. How do people do that


----------



## tokkio (Jan 25, 2015)

There's this really weird food combination that's quite (a bit..) popular in my country: sweet chocolate rice porridge with salted fish

many people here like it but.. I just don't get it??? For me it tastes really odd lmao

(lol idk the english for it so i just described the taste)


----------



## r a t (Jan 25, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> that sounds really ****ing gross omg.  I hate the smell





AustrailanBucket said:


> Same ;-; they were so good!



I don't even like ketchup now, tbh I don't really eat sandwiches anymore xD


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Cam said:


> Pizza and ranch. Ew. How do people do that



I only eat pizza if there's ranch on it. c:


----------



## sej (Jan 25, 2015)

Baked beans and ketchup, love it c:


----------



## Miggi (Jan 25, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> When I was a kid I tried Vienna Sausages with mustard. It was really gross. I like vienna sausages and mustard, just not together.



What, that should be an unusual combination of food? This is absolutely normal here in my country.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 25, 2015)

Ooh, I just thought of another one. When I was little, I would dip my potato chips in milk. c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

my mom was just about to put salad dressing in her burger but we stopped her


----------



## galacticity (Jan 25, 2015)

Apple slices dipped in mild salsa. It's surprisingly good!


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 25, 2015)

A taco with fries and plain spaghetti. Trust me, you don't want that, it's so dry


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 25, 2015)

"No-Bake Pizza".


----------



## unintentional (Jan 25, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> "No-Bake Pizza".



i... what...

I used to eat pepperonis by themselves (but heated up so they basically swam in grease) which my friends thought was gross.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 25, 2015)

I knew a classmate in high school who would make sandwiches out of chocolate and camember...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2015)

This kid in my class in grade 5 used to take Mr. Noodles (ramen, basically) to school every single day. He would take the seasoning packet and put it in his water bottle and then drink it and eat the noodles hard and plain like a rice krispie square bar.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 26, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> This kid in my class in grade 5 used to take Mr. Noodles (ramen, basically) to school every single day. He would take the seasoning packet and put it in his water bottle and then drink it and eat the noodles hard and plain like a rice krispie square bar.



When I was in Elementary school, my classmates would often bring ramen to school, open the bag, pour the seasoning in the bag, mix it and eat it like that. It wasn't cooked at all. Sometimes they'd bring a separate bag instead of using the original packaging.


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 26, 2015)

on friday i witnessed a kid completely drown a bowlful of pickle slices in ranch dressing


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 26, 2015)

Ketchup with salad and a bagel. Enough said. Don't judge. Bye.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 26, 2015)

Tortilla with peanut butter and fruity pebbles *** with ya boy


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

I love'd pizza crust and soda when I was younger.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 26, 2015)

Weirdest combination.. I really don't know. lol

I have to think..

Well, my cousin always mixes ketchup in her mashed potatos, but I don't know if people would really consider it _weird_ >_> ewwwww.. and mac and cheese. I know it might seem normal to some, but nope I hate ketchup lol


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't understand how people can eat ketchup on their eggs. That is so unbelievably disgusting to me.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 26, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I don't understand how people can eat ketchup on their eggs. That is so unbelievably disgusting to me.



I agree with you 110% my sister and stepdad do it.... I just look at them and gag sometimes


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 26, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I don't understand how people can eat ketchup on their eggs. That is so unbelievably disgusting to me.


Ehe. I'd have ketchup with most savoury foods...


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 26, 2015)

Sometimes I go ghetto with being lazy and cooking
So If I want say Chicken teriyaki 
I will use chickennuggets, Premade 1 minute microwave rice, and teriyaki sauce ;-;
the entire meal takes less than 5 mintues 
I like ketchup with my eggs but it can tbe a large amount, only like a few drops here and there.
I like Pickled things ( excluding pickles lol) the bitter the better +-+
the last thing is well, This isnt weird to japanese people but to americans it quite odd,
I like to putting the egg yolk on my meats/rice. Since I'm not used to eating raw eggs I do not put the white part but just the yolk ( heartattackinc) XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 26, 2015)

My mom used to make me peanut butter and miracle whip sandwiches when I was little. They're really not that bad. Sure grossed out my friends though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2015)

Ketchup and bologna sandwiches are disgusting. ^^;


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 29, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> My boyfriend eats mac n cheese with ketchup.
> 
> When I was a kid I tried Vienna Sausages with mustard. It was really gross. I like vienna sausages and mustard, just not together.


Actually a lot of people eat Mac n' cheese with ketchup including me. If you put sauce on your spaghetti it's kind of the same thing.


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 29, 2015)

I make a bacon avocado potato salad. It's really good


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

Dunno I tried pancakes with salt and jam once. Alright actually lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 29, 2015)

M&Ms and plain salted potato chips.


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 29, 2015)

One time I was desperate for food and Cook Out was closed so I got 1 piece of bread, spread ranch dressing on it, and put Goldfish on top of it because that was all I had. It was putrid and I honestly didn't know what I expected.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 29, 2015)

My sister will take mountain dew, ramen noodles, and the sauce thingys in the noodles and mix them together :c


----------



## annabeth (Jan 29, 2015)

omg ok so I have a friend who wraps dough shaped like donuts in pieces of bacon right. and then she deep fries it. and its like the greasiest thing ever and it grosses me out but she literally just shoves that **** down her throat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but bro. bro. one time I wanted bbq chips so bad that I actually took plain potato chips, "painted" them with bbq saice, let them dry a little and ate them. it was rly good tbh I recommend it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacklives said:


> One time I was desperate for food and Cook Out was closed so I got 1 piece of bread, spread ranch dressing on it, and put Goldfish on top of it because that was all I had. It was putrid and I honestly didn't know what I expected.



sounds gross....ur a true brave person

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> My sister will take mountain dew, ramen noodles, and the sauce thingys in the noodles and mix them together :c



oh my god throwing up now excuse me....why must people ruin good food....


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 29, 2015)

One of my friends in elementary school would dip her french fries in ice cream whenever we went to mcdonalds


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jan 29, 2015)

Tuna freaking omelet
My mom was out and my dad decided to make dinner 
Never again


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 29, 2015)

I tried this sphagetti sauce I saw on honey boo boo episode, ohgod
Ketchup and butter, she called it sketti, It is actually pretty good if you can balance it out, to much ketchup and it has the savory flavor of ketchup, to much butter and its very oily so you have to mix it to get the right balance and it can be a very pleasant taste,


----------



## Rasha (Jan 30, 2015)

I ate fried chicken with blue berry sauce, honey and whipped cream. it was yummy :'D


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 30, 2015)

MishMeesh said:


> One of my friends in elementary school would dip her french fries in ice cream whenever we went to mcdonalds



I actually did that as a teen!!! It's really good!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Tuna freaking omelet
> My mom was out and my dad decided to make dinner
> Never again



Your father reminds me of Arthur's father.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

Told a few people I ate chicken and waffles on here one time and they were like ew weirdo
but <censored> that stuff is heavenly and it's definitely a combo i'd recommend


----------



## tokkio (Jan 30, 2015)

apparently I know someone who likes to make weird sandwhiches like ice cream and spaghetti.. like.. Just thinking about eating ice cream on bread...


----------



## aliscka (Jan 30, 2015)

I like to make sandwiches with mayonnaise, mustard, bacon, baloney, and cheese. They're delicious.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 30, 2015)

One of my brothers used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches. Literally, just that on bread. 

Another brother liked to eat peanut butter, jelly, parmesan cheese, and Wheaties sandwiches. 

I grew up with weird people.


----------



## Palmerck (Jan 31, 2015)

My sister used to love Kraft cheese slice, peanut butter and mayo sandwich. And it had to be on cheap Wonder bread.  When she was little (like 4 or 5) she would eat only that for lunch for months in a row.  Disgusting smelling and looking!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 31, 2015)

I had Bacon Gelato at N2  it was, interesting


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 31, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> *One of my brothers used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches. Literally, just that on bread. *
> 
> Another brother liked to eat peanut butter, jelly, parmesan cheese, and Wheaties sandwiches.
> 
> I grew up with weird people.



lol, i used to eat those too.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> lol, i used to eat those too.



No offence, but how could you both? Mayonnaise makes me want to puke I have had a hatred of it since I was about 3 and won't touch it or pass the jar lol 
My weird combo (that I actually like!) is poppadoms dipped in cola it's actually nice but my friends give me disgusted looks


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Palmerck said:


> My sister used to love Kraft cheese slice, peanut butter and mayo sandwich. And it had to be on cheap Wonder bread.  When she was little (like 4 or 5) she would eat only that for lunch for months in a row.  Disgusting smelling and looking!



This sounds so disgusting. Does she still like them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> One of my brothers used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches. Literally, just that on bread.
> 
> Another brother liked to eat peanut butter, jelly, parmesan cheese, and Wheaties sandwiches.
> 
> I grew up with weird people.



The smell of these sandwiches would stink so bad if you brought them to school. omg


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 31, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> lol, i used to eat those too.



Here's the problem.




			
				Nerd!Babs said:
			
		

> Yum. Mayo on white. Delish.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jan 31, 2015)

Any kind of hot sauce on my noodles/ramen!
Isn't there also the sterotype of pregnant women like to eat pickles with ice cream or something? I dunno tbh


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 31, 2015)

Their are a lot of weird food combinations.


----------



## Lektic (Jan 31, 2015)

I always thought people who put Cheetos or any other kind of chips in their sandwiches were weird.


----------



## Greninja (Jan 31, 2015)

Hot with ketchup mustard m&ms ice cream and sprinkles yeah don't ask


----------



## unintentional (Jan 31, 2015)

just had a bologna and mustard sandwich
and i hate bologna with a huge passion

and i will never again try it again


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 1, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> M&Ms and plain salted potato chips.



Yum. I do that too. I also like m&m's with pretzels.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

I USED TO EAT FRENCH FRIES WITH RANCH DRESSING IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Feb 1, 2015)

I like to eat peanut butter with candy corn. and I like peanut butter and pickle sandwiches with dill pickles. o3o ...OH. and I like to put ranch dressing on various things that are kinda weird to put ranch dressing on. like popcorn. and hamburgers. but if I do it with a hamburger, I just eat the hamburger by itself, not on bread/a bun.

my mom really likes to just mix up whatever the heck she happens to be eating at the time when it's more than one thing on the same plate, and it grosses me out a lot. my grandpa does that too. and I just kinda cringe... .__. but I suppose it depends. sometimes it isn't gross at all.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 1, 2015)

Bon Bonne said:


> I like to eat peanut butter with candy corn. and I like peanut butter and pickle sandwiches with dill pickles. o3o ...OH. and I like to put ranch dressing on various things that are kinda weird to put ranch dressing on. like popcorn. and hamburgers. but if I do it with a hamburger, I just eat the hamburger by itself, not on bread/a bun.
> 
> *my mom really likes to just mix up whatever the heck she happens to be eating at the time when it's more than one thing on the same plate, and it grosses me out a lot. my grandpa does that too. and I just kinda cringe... .__. but I suppose it depends. sometimes it isn't gross at all.*



Ugh.  My mom likes to do that too.  But usually only with meat, peas, and potatoes.  It wouldn't be so bad if I had an aversion to combining food I guess


----------



## Greninja (Feb 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I USED TO EAT FRENCH FRIES WITH RANCH DRESSING IN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL.



I eat French fries with ranch dressing


----------



## Isabella (Feb 1, 2015)

Raviuchiha said:


> Any kind of hot sauce on my noodles/ramen!



is that considered weird? it's the only way I can handle eating ramen


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 2, 2015)

Fried prawns with coffee and chocolate milkshake, but idk... it not tasted bad at all xD


----------



## Bixxy (Feb 2, 2015)

When I was like 4 I had strawberry bubblegum in my mouth and refused to take it out to eat my peanutbutter sandwich my mom made.
It wasn't nice. :l


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

the eggs with ketchup thing


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 2, 2015)

Fries dipped in ice cream (from a fast food place)

And sometimes, I like to eat my original lays chips lightly dipped in mayonnaise...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Lays original chips in my sub from Subway.


----------

